# Tundra w/ Meyer V-LD



## ggb6259

Been lurking on the Toyota site here.. Likeing the Tundra more and more. Thinking about a 2011-2013 used. Believe it will easily handle the Meyer V-LD at 580lbs. . I could put a Meyer on my dodge as well. 

If your going to bash Tundra's save it for a different thread. Nothing wrong with my dodge but like what i'm seeing here and in the area with a tundra. Read almost all of the threads so I have an idea just want the additional feedback. 

I"m hearing Bilstien 5100 with a choice of lift kits, timbrens. 3" fron and 1" rear. 

For tires I would get Coopers or the Duratracs.

Any preference in lift kits? Explain the why you choose what you did. 

May consider a Titan as well but the upper cats on those things scares the daylights outta me. 

Much appreciated...

gb


----------



## MC94XR7

I did all the 1/2 tonne research for you. I know lots of mechanics who unanimously say tundrta hands down is the best built 1/2 tonne out there Bigger / stonger suspensions. I'm a ford guy & after opening my mind, those aluminum cans look like such a small toy but not as bad as the cute little titan which is all gimmick and no truck. dodge 1500 has a front end that drags on the ground, I never even looked at a piece of chevy. There's a great guy on here helping me who's running a tundra with a Fisher HD which is meant more so for a 3/4 tonne. My point is, nowadays, most 1/2 tonnes are grocery getters and I wish Toyota would make a 3/4 tonne or a 1 tonne. Anyone who would rip into tundras, doesn't know trucks. But I think an F350 woulda been the way to go for me. I'll be getting one next.


----------



## jstevens66

Any lift you get will do the job. I prefer the shock lift than a spacer, just because you get new shocks that are most likely better than stock. I had a rancho quick lift on my last tundra, it was alright, but I love my pro comp shocks, I think they are so much nicer than the bilsteins that came on the truck. I was gonna get the 5100s but just decided to try something different, so many people have the 5100, just thought I'd experiment a little. Old man emu has shocks and springs you can get that are a little more expensive. Either way, you'll be well off with the tundra, even with no lift.


----------



## mercer_me

If you're only putting a V-LD on don't waste your money on Timbrens, you won't need them. Just go with the 5100's so your push plates aren't so close to the ground. If I was going to put a V plow on a Tundra I would go with a Boss or Snow Dogg they are a lot more rugged and the Tundra can handle them with out a problem.


----------



## ggb6259

Good to know.. I can trade my MD75 in and get the Dogg which I am partial to (great plow for last 6 years) and not mess with selling the MD. 

Now it's time to find a Tundra. Probably be after winter. Not many out there from what I'm seeing. That and I will have more cash to put down.

Thanks

gb


----------



## mercer_me

ggb6259;2068114 said:


> Good to know... I can trade my MD75 in and get the Dogg which I am partial to (great plow for last 6 years) and not mess with selling the MD.


Since you've had good luck with the Snow Dogg you have now I'd definitely suggest getting another one. The Tundra with 5100's and Timbrens will handle a Snow Dogg 7.5' V with out an issue.


----------



## MC94XR7

mercer_me;2068107 said:


> If you're only putting a V-LD on don't waste your money on Timbrens, you won't need them. Just go with the 5100's so your push plates aren't so close to the ground. If I was going to put a V plow on a Tundra I would go with a Boss or Snow Dogg they are a lot more rugged and the Tundra can handle them with out a problem.


what size boss? and what material? I was researching and saw 7.6 and 8.2 V's made out of Steel and ones made out of plastic


----------



## rancherman84

tudra will have no issues with that 580 lb plow. my old curtis was 780 lbs roughly,my new boss 7.5 v is 750 i belive. i run 3 inch spacers and its no prob. i hung my buddies 9.2 boss v off the tundra last week,only squatted the front about an inch


----------



## JustJeff

rancherman84;2068916 said:


> tudra will have no issues with that 580 lb plow. my old curtis was 780 lbs roughly,my new boss 7.5 v is 750 i belive. i run 3 inch spacers and its no prob. i hung my buddies 9.2 boss v off the tundra last week,only squatted the front about an inch


An inch hey? Okay, right. Op, as someone stated above, I'd get the Snowdogg medium duty V. I am partial to Snowdogg, but I run a 9'-6", heavy V. With Snowdogg you'll get stainless which will look good forever, and a heavier gauge stainless than the other manufacturer's stainless.


----------



## rancherman84

Harleyjeff;2068993 said:


> An inch hey? Okay, right. Op, as someone stated above, I'd get the Snowdogg medium duty V. I am partial to Snowdogg, but I run a 9'-6", heavy V. With Snowdogg you'll get stainless which will look good forever, and a heavier gauge stainless than the other manufacturer's stainless.


well it did! measurd from the center of the wheel th plow off,then center of wheel with plow on.i didnt move the truck,or plow with with it,just wanted to compare between my 7.5 v and the 9.2 v. it is the the older flat top style v.


----------



## mercer_me

MC94XR7;2068852 said:


> what size boss? and what material? I was researching and saw 7.6 and 8.2 V's made out of Steel and ones made out of plastic


I personally would go with the steel blade. I've never cared for poly. There was a guy that on a Toyota Tundra forum that was running an 8'2" Boss V and he didn't seem to have any issues with it. There are quite a few Tundras in my area with 7.5' Boss V plows and none of them have any issues.


----------



## MC94XR7

mercer_me;2069076 said:


> I personally would go with the steel blade. I've never cared for poly. There was a guy that on a Toyota Tundra forum that was running an 8'2" Boss V and he didn't seem to have any issues with it. There are quite a few Tundras in my area with 7.5' Boss V plows and none of them have any issues.


good to hear. Plastic + (-20) = broken! is a formula I came up with
prsport


----------



## ggb6259

It'll be another dogg for sure. I get the trade in on a my old MD75. I have two mounts for it as well. One for a dodge and one for Ranger/explorer/mountaineer.

For the price of a used Tundra 1012 or newer I probably will just go new.


----------



## MC94XR7

ggb6259;2069213 said:


> It'll be another dogg for sure. I get the trade in on a my old MD75. I have two mounts for it as well. One for a dodge and one for Ranger/explorer/mountaineer.
> 
> For the price of a used Tundra 1012 or newer I probably will just go new.


I did some research on that SnowDogg V. I gotta say it looks pretty sweet! how's the back drag on one of them? I watched a vid of a guy back dragging but he was just barly even touching the dirt driveway with it because he was too scared to ruin the driveway lol. I cant believe how light it is for a V!


----------



## ggb6259

My MD with a backdrag blade is still to light. The 700 lb V should be fine.


----------



## MC94XR7

It seems that SnowDoggs are a bit out of reach. either I gotta drive up to MN, WI, or northern Ontario to buy a new one according to the Snowdogg website. am i wrong?
http://snowdogg.com/where-to-buy/


----------



## ggb6259

Where are you located?

One on Ebay $5k plus $300 shipping
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SnowDogg-VM...ash=item4d37dadbb7:g:V4MAAOSw6EhUSoK5&vxp=mtr

Everything you need should include truck side mount then... I would expect anyway...


----------



## MC94XR7

ggb6259;2069492 said:


> Where are you located?
> 
> One on Ebay $5k plus $300 shipping
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SnowDogg-VM...ash=item4d37dadbb7:g:V4MAAOSw6EhUSoK5&vxp=mtr
> 
> Everything you need should include truck side mount then... I would expect anyway...


I found this:
https://zips.com/parts-detail/7'5-snow-dogg-vmd75-series-snow-plow-sd-vmd75
I imagine their price is "Installed". I wonder if other local plow shops would be able to fix it quick or would it take forever for parts.


----------



## JustJeff

That's way too much. Call here. They don't show the VMD on their site, but I've seen there several times. And I'll bet their cost, even with shipping is considerably less than the link you posted.

http://www.centralparts.com/equipment/snowplows/buyers-snowdogg-snowplows/


----------



## MC94XR7

Harleyjeff;2069768 said:


> That's way too much. Call here. They don't show the VMD on their site, but I've seen there several times. And I'll bet their cost, even with shipping is considerably less than the link you posted.
> 
> http://www.centralparts.com/equipment/snowplows/buyers-snowdogg-snowplows/


I wouldnt mind going out to Chicongo. Been over a year. I used to drive truck through there all the time. got a bud from Aurora, Ilussmileyflag. Didnt notice a v plow though :crying:


----------



## ggb6259

Doubt it's installed. I have a local guy who does my auto work. He charged $250 to pull the MD I have off my Mountaineer and mount it on my Dodge. Either way the Dogg for the same money as a Meyer is a great deal. IMHO.... I put together a parts kit. A couple of hoses, the solinoids, ratchet strap, etc.

Biggest thing is what you do. I am fairly proactive with maintenance. Fluid film everything before the season, after the season, Clean it and look it over before storing it for the summer. Just went through the plow side wiring and looked the hoses over. Found some wear from rubbing and cleaned that all up. My dealer doesnt stock much but most of the online folks get stuff to you pretty quickly. My power unit connections were good. Did not see any corrosion. Dealer support is huge if you have it, I've just never had so I had to adapt. 

Plow has been solid and I'm at least 6 years into it. End of last year I started getting intermittant plw movement. Starting to lean towards the controller not 100% sure yet. 

I don't think you can go wrong with a Snowdogg


----------



## JustJeff

As I stated, I didn't see it on their site either, but I know they carry them. Just call to get a price. Their place is on the South side, in Tinley Park.


----------



## MC94XR7

Harleyjeff;2069806 said:


> As I stated, I didn't see it on their site either, but I know they carry them. Just call to get a price. Their place is on the South side, in Tinley Park.


Thanks, budussmileyflag


----------



## MC94XR7

OK. I found a local guy who sells Snowdoggs. He won't put it on my tundra. "If the website doesnt recommend it, I wont install it. I'll sell it to you but you have to do it yourself". Nedless to say, I walked away from his $9000.00 VMD. looks as though I may go to Il. But I checked out a few more plow places. 1 place that sells Boss and Westerns mocked Snowdogg Bigtime! Says they are built very light and they break way too much and are unreliable. Your thoughts?


----------



## ggb6259

$9000 VMD.. holy cripes.. 

That's the typical BOSS reply. I get that from my local guy who sells Boss. My MD has held up well. I get the same BS from the dealer selling Snoway. I'm guessing thats the answer if they sell something else. After all they want you to buy what you sell... 

All plows have issues but I run my Dogg for a reason. Just works.


----------



## MC94XR7

Yup. I'm gonna have to try and smuggle one in from America- ussmileyflagIt's the Canadian waytymusicThumbs Up


----------



## JustJeff

I run mine commercially, and hard, and have yet to have a problem. I can't speak for the VMD, but my VXF has larger lift cylinders, angle cylinders, and has a thicker moldboard than the stock Westerns do. You can get them from Western, but it's an option that you pay more for. And they don't even offer a moldboard of Snowdogg's gauge even optional.


----------



## MC94XR7

ggb6259;2070173 said:


> $9000 VMD.. holy cripes..
> 
> That's the typical BOSS reply. I get that from my local guy who sells Boss. My MD has held up well. I get the same BS from the dealer selling Snoway. I'm guessing thats the answer if they sell something else. After all they want you to buy what you sell...
> 
> All plows have issues but I run my Dogg for a reason. Just works.


you gotta remember $9k Canadahar Dollars is $6663.48 American. A few years ago, the dollars were at par and shopping in the U.S. was like 25 - 30% off. Now it's tricky and have to factor in costs of travel. For me to go to Chiraq and back, it's roughly 3 tanks of gas. Should be around $250 CAD. I can sleep in my truck since I used to be a international long haul trucker. food is the next expense- I also learned how to do that cheap on the road . I may be able to save a few grand should the Canadian border tax collectors not know what I'm up to which is why I wont have any paperwork on me or in my truck should they search me.


----------



## MC94XR7

Harleyjeff;2070235 said:


> I run mine commercially, and hard, and have yet to have a problem. I can't speak for the VMD, but my VXF has larger lift cylinders, angle cylinders, and has a thicker moldboard than the stock Westerns do. You can get them from Western, but it's an option that you pay more for. And they don't even offer a moldboard of Snowdogg's gauge even optional.


Good to hear.


----------



## ggb6259

So where are you in Canada? Closer places than Chitown.


----------



## MC94XR7

ggb6259;2070305 said:


> So where are you in Canada? Closer places than Chitown.


Toronto is what I tell everyone.


----------



## maxwellp

I have a place close to me that is a BOSS and a Snow Dogg Dealer. I have know the owner for the last 25 + years. After every snow there seems to be a lot of dead Snow Doggs out front. They get a better cut out of the Snow Doggs and sell the crap out of them. I use BOSS and just do not have problems.


----------



## MC94XR7

Well, I found this. Near Detroit.
http://angelos-supplies.com/snowdogg-vmd-plows/vmd75/16628/snowdogg-vmd75-plow/


----------



## MC94XR7

Ok I got in touch with the sales rep and he quoted me $5980.00 including taxes and installation. It'll take them 2 days. He warned me that the factory may not honour the 2 year warranty because Snowdogg doesnt recommend the VMD75 for a Toyota Tundra. He also warned me that i need 11" to 11.5" of clearance under the snowplow frame to the ground. I'm running stock springs. has anyone installed one of these on just timbrens? or even stock springs? I'm wondering how much of a drop I can expect this 700 lb plow to give me. but this is $8128.79 so I'm saving 1k on the price - $250 for gas and hotels. which run around $150. looks like maybe I'll stay in my own ****ry then since it works out to be the same


----------



## ggb6259

go to the toyota truck thread. there is a bunch of info on there or reach out to mercer me....


----------



## MC94XR7

ggb6259;2070652 said:


> go to the toyota truck thread. there is a bunch of info on there or reach out to mercer me....


Thank you.


----------



## mercer_me

MC94XR7;2070646 said:


> Ok I got in touch with the sales rep and he quoted me $5980.00 including taxes and installation. It'll take them 2 days. He warned me that the factory may not honour the 2 year warranty because Snowdogg doesnt recommend the VMD75 for a Toyota Tundra. He also warned me that i need 11" to 11.5" of clearance under the snowplow frame to the ground. I'm running stock springs. has anyone installed one of these on just timbrens? or even stock springs? I'm wondering how much of a drop I can expect this 700 lb plow to give me. but this is $8128.79 so I'm saving 1k on the price - $250 for gas and hotels. which run around $150. looks like maybe I'll stay in my own ****ry then since it works out to be the same


With stock spring and no Timbrens the front end will drop about an inch. You could probably get by with it but, I don recommend it.


----------



## MC94XR7

mercer_me;2070827 said:


> With stock spring and no Timbrens the front end will drop about an inch. You could probably get by with it but, I don recommend it.


Just an inch, eh? Not bad. So I wont need much of a lift kit then. There's a guy all gung hoe on selling me a spacer that he has laying around in his shop. I may go that route. I gues raising the front an inch and leaving the rear is better for putting some of the weight to the back? I love that 1 truck that one guy's Tundra on here has: The Tundra with the 6' lift and the Boss V. Beauty truck, it is. maybe 1 day.


----------



## dieselss

You STILL need weight/ballest/counterweight in the back no matter how you look at it.


----------



## MC94XR7

dieselss;2071127 said:


> You STILL need weight/ballest/counterweight in the back no matter how you look at it.


oh ya. I know that but I figure the angle helps a bit.


----------



## aloe

mercer_me;2068120 said:


> Since you've had good luck with the Snow Dogg you have now I'd definitely suggest getting another one. The Tundra with 5100's and Timbrens will handle a Snow Dogg 7.5' V with out an issue.


I've seen one first gen tundra with a meyer super v-ld (580)...it was an 03 trd access cab. I'm wondering if I can put a snowdogg VMD (700) on a first gen tundra....i expect to have to upgrade the front coilovers. just curious as Im shopping for my next truck & want to stay with a more midsize pick up.

currently running an 05 tacoma with a snowdogg md68.


----------



## mercer_me

aloe;2098080 said:


> I've seen one first gen tundra with a Meyer super V-LD (580)...it was an 03 TRD access cab. I'm wondering if I can put a Snow Dogg VMD (700) on a first gen tundra....i expect to have to upgrade the front coil overs. just curious as I'm shopping for my next truck & want to stay with a more midsize pick up.


I don't know much about 1st gen. Tundras but, I do know that they aren't as rugged as the 2nd and 3rd gen Tundras. I personally wouldn't put a Snow Dogg VMD on a 1st gen. Tundra.


----------

